# How to find doorbell transformer



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

My house was built in 1970. I have a front and back doorbell and neither one works. I replaced the doorbell button on the front but it still does not work.
I never considered a 40 year old home that old, but the more projects I get into, the more I realize this isn't always true.
I have no idea where to begin looking for the transformer box. Can you please give me some suggestions?
My husband died several years ago and I do just about all of my own home maintenance because I cannot afford to hire out but it's extremely important to me that it be done correctly.

Thanks,

lachp


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Years ago you could expect those things to turn up almost anywhere and even be buried in the walls somewhere in some cases. Typically they are in or around the electric panel. I have also seen them high on the wall of a closet near the front door, have no idea why that was thought to be a good idea.

Do you know what they look like?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine is right next to my electrical panel.


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Years ago you could expect those things to turn up almost anywhere and even be buried in the walls somewhere in some cases. Typically they are in or around the electric panel. I have also seen them high on the wall of a closet near the front door, have no idea why that was thought to be a good idea.
> 
> Do you know what they look like?


I usually watch videos on websites like Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, You Tube, etc., so I've seen what they show which are newer models certainly, should I expect to find something similar?


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> Mine is right next to my electrical panel.


My electrical panel is a joke. I really need to have a whole new breaker box put in which is top of my list when the $$ is there.
Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I usually watch videos on websites like Lowes, Home Depot, Menards, You Tube, etc., so I've seen what they show which are newer models certainly, should I expect to find something similar?


As far as I have ever seen they are all basically the same. Some are painted black some are painted grey some are plain metal finish. They should be associated with a junction box of sorts but there again not always. They will have two wires of typical house wiring attached maybe 14 gauge maybe 12 gauge. They will also have two much smaller wires attached, normally 18 gauge.

Here's some pictures of the late model types but the older ones look a little different, just depends on how old they are.
http://www.google.com/#q=doorbell+t....,cf.osb&fp=ac97562a9e393d21&biw=1280&bih=737


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> Mine is right next to my electrical panel.


Thought I posted a reply but don't see it so I'll try again. Thanks for quick reply but my electrical system is a mess. I need to have a new circuit breaker box installed as soon as the $$$ is available. 

lachp


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> As far as I have ever seen they are all basically the same. Some are painted black some are painted grey some are plain metal finish. They should be associated with a junction box of sorts but there again not always. They will have two wires of typical house wiring attached maybe 14 gauge maybe 12 gauge. They will also have two much smaller wires attached, normally 18 gauge.
> 
> Here's some pictures of the late model types but the older ones look a little different, just depends on how old they are.
> http://www.google.com/#q=doorbell+t....,cf.osb&fp=ac97562a9e393d21&biw=1280&bih=737


Thanks a million!!


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> As far as I have ever seen they are all basically the same. Some are painted black some are painted grey some are plain metal finish. They should be associated with a junction box of sorts but there again not always. They will have two wires of typical house wiring attached maybe 14 gauge maybe 12 gauge. They will also have two much smaller wires attached, normally 18 gauge.
> 
> Here's some pictures of the late model types but the older ones look a little different, just depends on how old they are.
> http://www.google.com/#q=doorbell+t....,cf.osb&fp=ac97562a9e393d21&biw=1280&bih=737


Great pic's. Thanks again.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

If you don't find it fastened to or near the electrical panel, and if you have a single story home, start with the area of the attic directly over the location of the buzzer. You will probably find that the wires to the buzzer go straight up the wall, to the attic, and if you can locate the low voltage wires, they should lead you to the transformer, which probably won't be far away.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It can be inside the panel, on the panel, somewhere up in the joist bay of the basement if you have one, inside a blank on the wall. Also have seen people put them up in the attic. Also start shutting off circuit breakers one at a time. When the doorbell no longer makes a sound, you know which circuit to look on.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Poke your head inside each closet, then turn around and look above the door.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

its one of those things that could be anywhere. I mounted mine in a spot in my attic that i thought would be fairly obvious and easy to get to, but most people don't think of the next owners. At my old house i found it underneath a floor board in the attic


Your best bet is probably just to get a wireless setup


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

What color & size will the wires be? I found what appears to be a transformer with very thin wires, from 4 sources. Each has a green, red, yellow and black wire. It's in my furnace room which is just about the central location of both doorbells. They are all grounded together on my hot water heater. 
As I stated in my original post, I have a raised ranch. My garage is under my living room with a door into my finished basement. It's hard to tell where all the wires go exactly, but would there be use for one in my garage? I have a garage door opener (w/remote) with a light.
Can you give me your thoughts please?
Thanks again,
Pam


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> It's in my furnace room


Don't mess with that one just yet.

What type of thermostat do you have for your heat system?

How about some pictures? Got a digital camera?


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

Yup, I'll go take some pic's & upload them. May take a few so if you can't get back till later that's fine.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

You type faster than me Bud.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> You type faster than me Bud.


Shouldn't bet the farm on that!


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

*Pic's*

Having hard time uploading pic's. Don't know why but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f36/how-upload-photos-short-guide-33279/


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

*Pic's too big.*

I cropped the pictures but it still says the file is too large. Only takes 100KB and each of my pic's are a lot more than that.
Sorry and thanks for waiting.
Later I'll retry but need to get some outside work done while sun's still shining.
Thanks a million.
Pam


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Take your pictures over to Photobucket and resize them, then they'll post here without issue.


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

*Pics*

I just started making an album & have 1st pic uploaded. Will have to have you as "friend" to see. Thanks friend.


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

how do i add you as a friend?


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

*friend*

Or should I just make my album public?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Make it public.

If you are using Photobucket seems like I remember an option there where you can automatically designate photos for loading onto a website. You should be able to bring the pictures here but a link to an album would do as well.


----------



## lachp (Nov 3, 2011)

*Frustrated!!*

I loaded the pictures to my "wire pic's" album and added you as a friend.
To then see it's open to everyone. Figures. I'm not used to this site obviously.
Try to click on my name to view the album. I have to run but will check my email later and if I don't see a reply from you then I'll use Photobucket.
Thanks for your patience, I think mine is gone. Ha 
Only a few hrs. of daylight left so gotta run. 
Talk to you soon.
Pam


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Need a link- maybe.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

lachp said:


> I cropped the pictures but it still says the file is too large. Only takes 100KB and each of my pic's are a lot more than that.
> Sorry and thanks for waiting.
> Later I'll retry but need to get some outside work done while sun's still shining.
> Thanks a million.
> Pam


Turn the resolution on your camera down to no more than 2 meg. There is no reason to take pictures at 10 meg just to post to the web...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

OH...those pictures. I'm just now understanding what "album" you are talking about.

I think all of that stuff in those three photos is all old telephone stuff.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

For what it's worth- if the transformer is still MIA, we have some apartment buildings from the 40's-60's (all different build years) and we've had them all over as many have said. In the attic of our current building we're working on, all 4 units' wires come together at a single area, so you might check your attic. Also, my dad has heard of them being placed (somewhat commonly) inside cabinets (like the kitchen, usually the upper ones) so that's another possible spot. Good luck!!


----------

